

Qik.im - Two in One: Fastest Url shortener ever + QR code generator - daraosn
http://qik.im/?ref=yc2

======
jusob
Most URL shorteners offer a QR code for any short URL:

* <https://bitly.com/4nVG8Q.qr> (QR shown by default if you use a mobile device)

* <http://safe.mn/4rZQ/q> (QR shown by default if you use a mobile device)

* <http://goo.gl/rJFmD.qr>

------
sachleen
Nice! One thing I'd like to see is if it didn't generate a new short URL for
the same long URL. For example, both <http://qik.im/BV0> and
<http://qik.im/6Br> point to this page (I shortened this page's URL twice).

~~~
daraosn
duplicated urls, i'll take a look at that, thanks!

------
michaelcampbell
I can't say I've ever experienced a need for more speed in a URL shortener,
honestly. Neither in the shortening phase, nor the lookup. The auto QR code
generation is nice though.

~~~
cobychapple
Second that. Speed is not something I ever even considered to be an issue.

If it were me (which it's not), it's the QR code feature _in combination_ with
the existing idea of URL shorteners that I'd be promoting as the
differentiating factor — i.e. "Qik.im — Short URLs with QR codes". I think
introducing the concept of speed into the copy detracts from what's cool about
it.

Nice work!

------
ElliotH
Is fast once its loaded, but slow image and page loads make it less speedy
seeming.

~~~
daraosn
hey ellioth, which image is loading slow, the QR code or all images?

~~~
ElliotH
Pressing the button to get a QR code and a link is instant.

It's the general page load, your logo and the actual front page that takes a
while, especially given how little is on the page itself. I suspect it's to do
with your hosting speed. I'm in the UK so if some US hosting is v.slow to
here.

~~~
daraosn
yeah, I think is the hosting, should be faster... i'll fix that, thanks for
the feedback btw :)

------
daraosn
this thread was featured in HN, thanks guys <http://qik.im/me6>

------
nvictor
nice! it even shorten non-existing URLs.

~~~
daraosn
yeah, still gotta fix that, but it works to create a QR with text data.

~~~
afisher
Looking good! :)

